# Excellent all around blade



## Magnum

Thanks for posting this! I was out looking yesterday and it was a toss up between the Freud and the Forrest Blade.

"No Chip out on the underside" is a GREAT THING! FREUD it is, even at regular price!!

OH! Just in case it isn't as good as you say it is ….may I have your Mailing Address so I know where to send the bill? JUST KIDDING!! ;-}

Rick


----------



## skeeter

I got a new general table saw last week and bought new zero clearance inserts for it a woodcraft. I was also looking at that blade as well but was running low on dollars in my wallet. I should have got it so I can appriciate my new saw more. nice review


----------



## sawblade1

Good review I have used Freud blades consistently with all results being above and beyond par being a semi pro woodworker and running a small woodworking business as well they out perform all other blades in my opinion and their price range is affordable also


----------



## dustbunny

The only thing that is annoying about the red Freud blades is that it will leave red marks
on the wood, easily sanded off, just annoying.
Cuts like a champ.

Lisa


----------



## getneds

I think the anti-vibration lines around the blade is what makes it cut so well. On my craftsman TS the 40T cuts like a dream, I even had cut some maple thresholds (veritcal cuts on an angle) No problems at all.

I also give freud blades 5 stars.


----------



## richgreer

Thanks for this review. For some time I have said, with confidence, that the best blades in the world have a name that begins with an "F". I'm just not sure if it is Forrest or Freud. Like you, I have been using the Forrest WW II thin kerf with a stabilizer for a while on my 2 hp saw. With only 2 hp I have always thought that I would stick with thin kerf. Now you have me thinking more about full kerf and Freud versus Forrest.


----------



## Bud1m

I have used Freud and Forrest for a while, I like both - The big box store Freud blades are not the same. I have had no luck with those. I look for the industrial name on the blade. I currently use Tenryu gold metal blade, which I have found to be my favorite.. However, I use the Freud 24T blade for ripping 8/4 and higher hardwood with great results.


----------



## MedicKen

The Freud blades at the big box stores are NOT the same. The Diablo line I believe to be more of a homeowner/contractor line. I do have a Freud Avanti blade in my miter saw, one of their lesser blades, and I must say I am quite impressed. As for the Diablo line I have yet to try one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the info. Good post.


----------



## Carloz

I do not think it is fair to compare cut from a brand new blade and a blade that has been in use for some time.


----------

